# Huge Buck Pictures



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

Earlier in october i made a thread about an enormous 200 class buck i had seen at Jeffrey mansion in Bexley, a suburb of columbus on the east, south east side. the woods featured here are a majority of white oaks, beech, and sycamore(about 15-25 acres). other oaks, and some conifers are present. thats not important though. Other than it being perfect habitat, and flourishing with mast foods this place features some small bucks, a few medium/large bucks(mabye just dwarfed by the size of the big ones), and one or two MONSTEROUS BUCKS(from which i have seen). i have some low quality pictures of this buck, but it gives you an idea of his size. if you ever want beautiful photos of almost tame deer this is the place to see them. approach them as if you dont know they are there. i have followed does in heat, playing the role of a buck from 2 feet behind them. ive never had such a strong whiff of estrous. imagine snorting powdered tinks. these deer are not only beautiful, but they are wonderful learning instruments. ive never observed so many emotions of deer. this has helped me to better understand their behavior. as domestic as they seem, they still have the same social qualitys and mating behaviors as normal deer, and sometimes can be skiddish.
okay thats enough, here are the pictures. be warned, these pictures are horrible. it was almost dark. and i took these frames from a video. so they are blurry. these pics dont do him justice. 14 or more points and at least two drop tines.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

oh, BTW, i am gonna send the YOU TUBE link so you can see the video footage. more to come sooon! i see him almost every day!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeye- I adjusted the pictures to make it a little to scroll.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That looks to be a monster. Let's see some more!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Am I the only one seeing a black pic?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> Am I the only one seeing a black pic?


Nope....there dark but look close, theres a brute in there.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> Am I the only one seeing a black pic?


Me too!!!! And I am looking close. lol


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

what is it a black bear at night??????lol
looks all black 2 me 
twister


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Some one needs a new cutty Cam lol wow its so dark it kinda looks like mule deer...
Dan


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

what the heck is a cutty cam?? sort of like a trail camera?!?


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

as crappy as the pics are. still you can see his rack. this deer weighs nearly 300 pounds. his neck is as big as my torso
i WILL get pictures. ive been so busy working, and when i get off, its too dark so i will go sometime inthe morning. on sunday. he will be there for sure. he has at least 6 inches of antler beyond his ears, and they are about 15 inches tip to tip or more. hes way big. mass, stickers,droptines, palmation. wow. MORE TO COME


----------

